# Estate Shotgun Shells



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

Anyone ever shoot many Estate shells in 10 ga. or 3.5" 12's at geese. How do they work in cold weather? Any problems?
Thanks and good hunting,
Dan


----------



## scottjes000 (Jan 26, 2007)

I shoot the three inchers at ducks they work great


----------



## honkerslayr (Dec 14, 2006)

i seem to not have a problem with the 3/1/5 inch bb's 1/1/2 oz. they seemed to pattern and shoot better. also they are cheaper than most i have found for the price and perform well. But the 2/3/4 inch and 3inch shells didn't seem to pattern well and i didn't like the way they shot compared to the winchester xperts and the winchester drylocks or the remington sportsman shells. anymays for the feedback i hope this works.


----------



## FlashBoomSplash (Aug 26, 2005)

I used estates this year they patterned ok but they are a dirty shell I had to clean my gun twice as much.


----------



## maanjus11 (Nov 17, 2006)

I didn't buy any this year mainly due to the fact that winchester xpert steel is so cheap I bought that, but years past estate's is all I would buy. They work fine. I've never had one misfire. I even shot some this year that were two years old in the bottom of my blind bag and they still fired. They seem to pattern fine as well.


----------



## chester_mallard_molester (Mar 23, 2006)

i've been shooting 3inch 2's the last few years for ducks and haven't had a problem with them


----------



## northerngoosehunter (Mar 22, 2006)

I like the 3inch two shot that estate makes, but they definitely have a misfire problem. Seems about one shell in every case misfires. What happens is the shell only half fires and it barely sends the bb's out of the barrel. The last time I had this happen the bbs didn't even leave the barrel and were stuck wad and all half way through. That's scary. I know this is because I get them wet, but that's part of duck of hunting isn't it?


----------



## bust'em (Oct 27, 2007)

I like the bbb;s out of my SP 10 for goose hunting.they pattern well with a modified choke.


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

northerngoosehunter said:


> I like the 3inch two shot that estate makes, but they definitely have a misfire problem. Seems about one shell in every case misfires. What happens is the shell only half fires and it barely sends the bb's out of the barrel. The last time I had this happen the bbs didn't even leave the barrel and were stuck wad and all half way through. That's scary. I know this is because I get them wet, but that's part of duck of hunting isn't it?


You betcha that's scary. It also sounds like a law suit waiting to happen when someone blows a gun up and injures themselves or a bystander. I'm glad to hear that.
Thanks for the info,
Dan


----------



## pinfeather (Nov 3, 2007)

i have good luck with estate shells. they are a little cheaper, but pattern well in my black eagle with mod choke. i shoot 3" 2's at ducks and 31/2" 1's or bb at geese. did have only one misfire(primer dented but did not go off) in my 4 years of shooting them....i think federal makes them. just my opinion anyway.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

The 3.5" shells would stick all the time in my SBE. Pretty annoying.


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

Yea, that sticking thing wouldn't have to happen too much and they'd be on the way out.
Good hunting,
Dan


----------

